# bypass rc.conf file?



## Vitiate (Aug 2, 2010)

My installation of FreeBSD is currently suffering video problems when gnome starts automatically (Have another thread going) But what I initially need to do is figure out how to boot my laptop, without FreeBSD parsing the rc.conf file so I can get to a terminal.

-How do I do this?

Thanks all


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2010)

simply disable gnome 
You sill be able to login to terminal

and then you can use startx to start X server (and gnome)
For how to configure ~/.xinitrc ~/.xsession search forum


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry in case I wasn't clear, I can't get to my terminal as gnome is starting automatically, as


```
gnome_enable="YES"
```

is already in my rc.conf. Which, is problematic as I loose my display and can't get control over the system again shortly after xorg starts to load the neomagic driver as configured in my xorg.conf.

So, ideally I want to know how under these circumstances I can get back to a root terminal  I could re-install FreeBSD but I won't learn anything that way 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 2, 2010)

tried hitting: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
also you can boot into Single User mode (during boot loader count down)


----------



## Vitiate (Aug 2, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> tried hitting: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
> also you can boot into Single User mode (during boot loader count down)



Fantastic! Thank you! I booted into single user mode and mounted the FS as root, edited the _rc.conf_ file and I've got a usuable system again, thank you!


----------

